# bit of a massive rant!!! RSPCA again >:(



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

yesterday at 7am I was woken up by yet another RSPCA visit! I am really getting sick and tired of it now. Like an idiot I thought oh whatever, Ill let them in (esp as one of the inspectors seemed fine, the other was all silent) No problems at all, showed the room and nothing wrong. They asked if my beardies had water, I said no i dont give bowls as I mist the veg (one has a waterfall thing) and they wont drink the standing water anyway. So all fine and they left. I was pretty peeved as I am a bit sick of it now. About 20 min later, the silent lady who just visited was at the door with a different person. Thinking they forgot something I let them in. What a mistake! I was accused of operating a "breeding farm" and that I shouldnt breed when animals are in rescues. I was informed that my beardies needed a bowl of water despite that they wont drink it... they drink the misted water which was present when they visited and that I need a license for sugar gliders. I finally told them to get the hell out and that I wanted a vet present to confirm the poor conditions and I was then told the second person was a vet and that I should be banned from breeding as it was irresponsable and cruel. I then told them to get out or I would call the police!

Afterwards I phoned the police to complain, I was told that they shouldnt be using these bullying tactics and they should follow proper channels ! Which I bloody agree to. I am now looking into launching a formal complaint as this is taking the mickey.

Oh and here is my animal room! Bearing in mind they turned up at 7am so all I had done was turn on the lights etc and feed the beardies. I havent cleaned the wheels or anything as I wanted to show how it was seen not after my usual spot - clean.

cresties in the exos, crickets in top, mealworms in drawers. Hedgehogs in wooden thing to right









hedgehogs- two without wheels have young babies. Hadnt spot cleaned as it was bloody 7am!, beardie in bottom but wouldnt fit in pic. posted loads of pics of the beardie set up anyway









corn snakes... mostly youngsters & yearlings royal in bottom (heating stuff on back) other beardie viv underneath but again I posted pics the other day









this is the bit on top of where the floor slopes above the stairs. Snails in exos. baby beardies above









my feeder mice.. between 3 - 5 mice per tub









sugar glider cage and under the jcp (she is small)









sorry for stupid moan just really fed up with the rubbish!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't let them in again unless they have police present and they themselves are named on a warrant.

Also have a word with Chris Newman.


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

police said same to me... basically said they cannot comment on my animals as they have not seen, but regardless proper channels should be followed


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

They're complete morons. Told a friend of mine who has BOPs that it was cruel to keep them in mews and not in an aviary... And yet when they go to companies that are breeding animals for profit with complete disregard for their health, they will phone them beforehand to make them aware they are coming for a spot check, giving them time to get rid of all the ill animals so they keep passing them ?!?!?!?!?! :censor:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks awesome to me... 

If they visited here they'd probably trip over something and hurt themselves :lol2:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

this is why if any spca were to come to my door the only answer they'd get is 'get off my property and don't come back without the police and a warrant'


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

and they deffo will! They arent coming in here again!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats disgusting behaviour from them, id complain to the to people and also tell them that if I got any more harassment from them thst id be taking legal advise/action. Its this type of behaviour from them that would alwsys stop me letting them in in the first place.


----------



## sketchin (May 21, 2013)

Ask previously said don't let them in, it's the same with the po in less they have a warrant i wouldn't let them in the door

I definitely would contact someone about this.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Contact Chris Newman. 
( his facebook is https://www.facebook.com/chris.newman.5264382?fref=ts )
He is the guy to be advising you with problems from the RSPCA.
NEVER let the RSPCA in unless they are there with the police and a warrant.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Goodness how awful!!

Most inspectors wouldn't have a clue how exotic pets should correctly be kept anyway. Our local Rspca doesn't have a clue about any small animals full stop!! The small animal room theres is nothing short of depressing. I saw degus in there once on a mesh floor (horrendous for their feet) with a tiny spoked wheel - and two degus had most obviously sustained injuries because of it but they said the wheel was 'fine' when I told them it was very dangerous and far, far too small! 

Calling at 7am is, I should think, a typical tactic to catch you 'on the hop'. Why can't they actually prosecute the people who are neglecting their animals??


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

Why does anyone still let the RSPCA in to see their animals? The only reason they are on the doorstep is because they are looking for an opportunity to prosecute.

The Shg for Farmers, Pet Owners and Others Experiencing Difficulties with the RSPCA


----------

